# Canadian Built Sub Hunter



## Spencer100 (16 Apr 2015)

Canadian Built drone.

Looks a little small.

http://skiesmag.com/news/article/DNDtestsCanadianbuiltUASassubhunter


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Apr 2015)

It is small and i personally wouldn't call this a su hunter.  However you have to start somewhere.  Maybe the CPF and MH folks see a use for this as a detection platform and it has potential as an EW asset but you need more than MAD for subsurface stuff IMO.


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Apr 2015)

I assume it's a vehicle with the capacity to carry other, different payloads.

Could it be part of this discussion ... something suitable for a small combatant?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Apr 2015)

It can find the sub, ID and then send a automated strongly worded letter to the owners.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Apr 2015)

Max payload is a meer 20lbs.  So zero search or kill store capability.  Hence why I say calling it a sub hunter is stretching it.  It would be like me calling myself a duck hunter and sitting in the blind with a pair of bino's and a thermos of coffee.


----------



## Spencer100 (16 Apr 2015)

The strongly worded reply 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZuEtUdsHFI


----------



## Kirkhill (16 Apr 2015)

I've always fancied the concept of "A Very Canadian Response".

Stealthy subsurface vehicle stealthily transiting Canadian waters. 
Stealthy vehicle detected by Canadian sensors.
Canadian asset deploys submunition.
Submunition swims stealthily to stealthy subsurface vehicle and stealthily attaches itself to the hull with a limpet mine style magnet.
Submunition announces itself with three sharp taps.

Knock, knock, knock.

"Greetings and welcome to Canada.  Bienvenue au Canada.  We are pleased that you have chosen our waters for your current voyage. We request that you kindly report to the nearest Customs Port and declare yourself.  For your convenience Customs Ports are located at the following locations: .... alternately you may declare yourself to any of our roving Customs Officers located on Her Majesty's Canadian Ships. They will be happy to accept your declaration.  Nominal service charges will apply. Visa and Mastercard only are accepted.  We wish you a safe trip.  Bon Voyage."

Limpet submunition then starts broadcasting a very noisy and annoying ping pattern.


----------



## Kirkhill (16 Apr 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Max payload is a meer 20lbs.  So zero search or kill store capability.  Hence why I say calling it a sub hunter is stretching it.  It would be like me calling myself a duck hunter and sitting in the blind with a pair of bino's and a thermos of coffee.



How about a sub stalker then?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Apr 2015)

It would have to be queued by something which is likely the overall concept.  Another tool, but not one that can defend the coastline, but could be used to aid in that task.

Googling the thread name should, realistically, lead you to a  website like this .


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Apr 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I assume it's a vehicle with the capacity to carry other, different payloads.
> 
> Could it be part of this discussion ... something suitable for a small combatant?



I would say it would be good tool for skimmers, ones with and ones without a MH embarked.


----------



## Tibbson (16 Apr 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> It can find the sub, ID and then send a automated strongly worded letter to the owners.



As long as its in both official languages.


----------



## Spencer100 (16 Apr 2015)

I've thought this should be the proper response to anyone coming to Canada for no good  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWBUl7oT9sA

"I will taught you a second time"


----------



## Spencer100 (16 Apr 2015)

Back on topic.  How would this compare to the Boeing Scan Eagle?  

The Scan looks not very big large.  Did not the CAF test the Scan Eagle some years back?


----------



## cupper (16 Apr 2015)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> How about a sub stalker then?



Then the enemy would only need a restraining order.


----------



## dimsum (16 Apr 2015)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Back on topic.  How would this compare to the Boeing Scan Eagle?
> 
> The Scan looks not very big large.  Did not the CAF test the Scan Eagle some years back?



The Army operated Scan Eagle in KAF and off the back of some CPFs (may be currently on-going?).  The wingspan is 6' or so.


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Apr 2015)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Back on topic.  How would this compare to the Boeing Scan Eagle?
> 
> The Scan looks not very big large.  Did not the CAF test the Scan Eagle some years back?




Evidently; see here.


----------

